

Ask HN: What do you use to keep track of test cases for unit testing web apps? - ScottWhigham

I&#x27;m working as a solo developer on a website. I need a place to store my steps to repeat my unit tests that involve manual interaction w&#x2F; the browser + tools. Right now I&#x27;m using Evernote to store&#x2F;track these. I&#x27;m just wondering how others do this sort of thing.<p>Here&#x27;s a slimmed-down example of a test case that I need to write down + perform:<p>=======
Test: Response header is correct for custom 404<p>1) Enable debugging in Visual Studio<p>2) Set a breakpoint at Application_Error()<p>3) Enable the Firefox user agent switcher - switch to a new agent<p>4) Launch Fiddler<p>5) Browse to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;myurl&#x2F;<p>6) If logged in, log out<p>7) Browse to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;myurl&#x2F;filethatdoesnotexist.aspx<p>Expected result: 404 custom error page + logging in IIS of the 404 + breakpoint hit + headers report 404<p>=======<p><i></i>* This isn&#x27;t a legit test case - but it&#x27;s the kind of thing that Selenium can&#x27;t really do (that I know of). And sometimes I also want to do other things at various points during the test - things that require manually stopping&#x2F;pausing the test (maybe I want to repeat steps 3-6 n times, once for several other user agents for example).<p>How do you handle this sort of thing?
======
lmm
It's possible to do selenium with manual steps in, no? A previous company I
worked for used Twist, which is a slick GUI on top of selenium with explicit
support for manual steps (personally I felt it was a terrible tool and
encouraged the wrong style of testing, but it might be what you're after)

~~~
ScottWhigham
I think it is, yes, but where would you document the "outside of the browser"
steps that need to be performed?

